# lmfao free 50gigs of dropbox on verizon and reboot to recovery



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

so i was messing around making a custom rom out of touchwiz and added the dropbox shit from tmobile and i just got a free 50gb's lmao again fuck you verion for not letting me initially get what i deserve lol.. and reboot to recovery works in touchwiz also.. will do a cpl tests and prob add a cpl more things and release later on today..

seriously cant believe the dropbox 50'gbs worked lol thought it would have been harder than what it was lol


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Ummmm share?


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^ Please do! Would love to have 50 more gigs! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> ^^^ Please do! Would love to have 50 more gigs!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


will be incorporated into my touchwiz rom should be up by mid day keep an eye out


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

helllllllz yeah... thank you sir


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

Beans I've been digging your work for over a year now, glad to see you jump the "x" ship with me!


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

siff said:


> Beans I've been digging your work for over a year now, glad to see you jump the "x" ship with me!


gotta lol its getting old, gonna still keep up with it when i have time for the ppl who couldnt switch though..

ps- testing another build with a cpl more added things beats/bravia engine


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

BeansTown106 said:


> i just got a free 50gb's lmao again fuck you verion for not letting me initially get what i deserve lol..
> seriously cant believe the dropbox 50'gbs worked lol thought it would have been harder than what it was lol


No no no Backup Assistant + is a MUCH better program and it only costs an arm (see you save the leg) and it is far more reliable than that piddly upstart dropbox. /sarcasm

Dropbox wants us to have the storage that is why it has been so easy. Remember though it's only for 2 years so don't count it as permanent. Glad to see you here Beans the GS 3 is turning into a who's who of developers


----------



## ScrawnyB (Jun 9, 2012)

BeansTown106 said:


> gotta lol its getting old, gonna still keep up with it when i have time for the ppl who couldnt switch though..
> 
> ps- testing another build with a cpl more added things beats/bravia engine


Haha I jumped the DX ship too for this phone... all for another damn locked bootloader again...

But yes please keep updating the DX stuff when you have spare time. Mine will make an excellent GPS lol...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

ScrawnyB said:


> Haha I jumped the DX ship too for this phone... all for another damn locked bootloader again...
> 
> But yes please keep updating the DX stuff when you have spare time. Mine will make an excellent GPS lol...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i feel your pain
-former DXer


----------

